# Site is loading post real slow



## tropics (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone else having issues bringing post up?

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2017)

Nope. Been running fine for me...JJ


----------



## dalber (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm using Tapatalk and everything is fine here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mine was really slow yesterday. Tapatalk and SMF weren't working together either. I cleared my browser cache and rebooted my phone, now all is working fine and posting has sped back up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2017)

I have had problems too, I think my computer needs to re-boot.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2017)

Same here, Page loads slow.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah.  Everything has been real slow yesterday and today.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jun 12, 2017)

I have cleared as much as I can short of formatting it

Still takes as much as a minute to load a post or get back out

Richie


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep. I wasn't able to post some new stuff this last weekend. Tried 4 times and uploading pictures would shut down. Restarted my phone and cleared the cache but still loading slow. I will attempt to share my smokes as soon as I get time.


----------



## tropics (Jun 16, 2017)

Seems to be working fine now Thank You

Richie


----------

